# FS: 10 inch fahaka



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

this guy just needs to go.

asking $50 but very flexible as long as you have an appropriate tank for him !

778 991 2329 !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

this guy really needs a home.

someone come get him


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

$ 30


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

$25 !


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

a 72 gal is to small right ?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

most would say so, but he was in a 72 bowfront before and he has the same response as always... 

just sits there in the sand bed and swims up to eat when i feed it, goes back down again.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

$20 !!!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

What a steal, I wish I had space. I thought at $ 50 it was a deal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> What a steal, I wish I had space. I thought at $ 50 it was a deal
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


U can get my 65g and this fish


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

This guy will need a 120 to 210

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

someone take this guy..


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Take it to LFS for store credit , Im sure they will take it

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

I will take it ship it to me via harbour air comox
text 250 465 1316


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

they are selling 1-inch babies for $50 at king ed, so a 10 inch is a steal for $20


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Gone .


----------

